# What are your current training splits



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Due to work and family I only have time to work out 3 or 4 times a week so I do full body eod. I have to get quite a bit volume into each session so the sessions can push up to 2 hours long. Not ideal but has to be done. What about you lot? How does your training look?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

M Back + Cardio

T Chest + Cardio

W Abs + Cardio

T Legs

F Shoulders + Cardio

S Arms + Cardio

S Abs + Cardio


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

drwae said:


> M Back + Cardio
> 
> T Chest + Cardio
> 
> ...


I've never been a fan of training a bodypart once a week. Do you find it more beneficial that way? If I had more time to train I'd do a six day Arnie split. Chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms/rest and repeat. Dedicating 2 days a week to abs would bore the life out of me aswell


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

I do 

monday: back/rear delts/biceps
Tuesday: legs/front&side delts
Wednesday: chest/triceps
Thursday: rest
Friday: back/rear delts/biceps
Saturday: legs/front&side delts
Sunday: chest triceps

I feel like I'm doing too much volume I heard keeping your workouts under an hour is best and doesn't elevate cortisol levels too much, maybe I should cut back on the volume and have shorter rest periods 🤔


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> I've never been a fan of training a bodypart once a week. Do you find it more beneficial that way? If I had more time to train I'd do a six day Arnie split. Chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms/rest and repeat. Dedicating 2 days a week to abs would bore the life out of me aswell


I did Legs / Push / Pull / Off over the summer and ended up feeling overtrained - couldn't progress lifts, tired all the time


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you can only train 3-4 days a week then an upper/lower seems ideal. You don't have to stick to a fixed schedule, then - as long as you're ideally not training more than 2 consecutive days then you just alternate between upper and lower each workout.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Freddy-K said:


> I do
> 
> monday: back/rear delts/biceps
> Tuesday: legs/front&side delts
> ...


All my workouts are over an hour. I go by weekly volume. You want to do as much as you can while still being able to recover from session to session so if you're still progressing doing what you're doing then no need to change. Confused why you're training front delts the day before chest though?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

drwae said:


> I did Legs / Push / Pull / Off over the summer and ended up feeling overtrained - couldn't progress lifts, tired all the time


Fair enough mate. Got to listen to your own body and change when necessary


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

nWo said:


> If you can only train 3-4 days a week then an upper/lower seems ideal. You don't have to stick to a fixed schedule, then - as long as you're ideally not training more than 2 consecutive days then you just alternate between upper and lower each workout.


Mate I would do upper lower but to be fair, I do more for my upper body than lower haha so I prefer full body so I can just throw some legs in rather than having their own dedicated day. All I really do for legs are heavy squats, rdls and calf raises. I'm not a bodybuilder just train for strength while maintaining a decent body fat level


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Monday - legs/back

Wednesday - chest/shoulders/tri's

Friday - chest/back/bi's

Ideally I'd like to get another leg day in there somewhere, but I'm slowly progressing, and this split fits in with my life currently.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Usually do Upper Lower Off Upper Lower Off Off,but back kickboxing now twice a week and being natty find it hard to squeeze everything in and recover enough without burning out so ****ed weights off for the time being.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Back 
Chest
Day off
Legs
Delts
Arms
Day off


----------



## Protek5 (Apr 19, 2021)

Upper A
Lower A
Rest
Upper B
Lower B
Rest
Rest


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Monday- chest/tris 
Tuesday- back/abs 
Wednesday- off 
Thursday- legs 
Friday- delts/bis/forearms 
Weekend-off 

Light Cardio everyday... Increase when needed and sometimes change abs to 3xweek


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

How many exercises would you do on each body part on split? I’m trying to add cardio to my split workout but I feel I don’t have enough time to do my split and cardio too before work.
Usually would do push/pull.

chest/tris
Biceps/back
Break
Shoulders/legs 

then changed to
Chest/tri
Biceps
Legs/shoulders
Back
Then back to chest/tris

half tempted to go back to one body part and cardio again over five days for each part but not sure if I’m training enough then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Currently doing….
Chest/back
Shoulders/arms
Legs

3 x week


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

Fortis said:


> How many exercises would you do on each body part on split? I’m trying to add cardio to my split workout but I feel I don’t have enough time to do my split and cardio too before work.
> Usually would do push/pull.
> 
> chest/tris
> ...


I do 3 excersizes 3 sets per excersize for each muscle I think I'm doing too much volume workout takes ages


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Seems like alot of you like to hammer a muscle once a week and have more time for recovery. Is this something you find more beneficial @mal and @Simon90. I've always been under the impression that higher frequency was the way to go. Then again if we take our overall weekly volume I bet we are all similiar


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

FelonE1 said:


> Currently doing….
> Chest/back
> Shoulders/arms
> Legs
> ...


Going by your log mate it's working for you


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Seems like alot of you like to hammer a muscle once a week and have more time for recovery. Is this something you find more beneficial @mal and @Simon90. I've always been under the impression that higher frequency was the way to go. Then again if we take our overall weekly volume I bet we are all similiar


It all depends on how much muscle fibres you are tearing during that session, I tend to find training 2x a week and not killing your muscles every session is better for me anyway


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Usually do Upper Lower Off Upper Lower Off Off,but back kickboxing now twice a week and being natty find it hard to squeeze everything in and recover enough without burning out so ****ed weights off for the time being.


I used to do boxing mate so I know all about that. It's a killer for recovery. I think if I was still doing it then I'd do 2 full body's a week to maintain muscle


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> Seems like alot of you like to hammer a muscle once a week and have more time for recovery. Is this something you find more beneficial @mal and @Simon90. I've always been under the impression that higher frequency was the way to go. Then again if we take our overall weekly volume I bet we are all similiar


Personally mate I've noticed the best progress this way. It's how I trained from the begining and got most of my size...Everything works tho to a degree, it's a matter of personal preference. 
I like to get in know I've got that one body part and give it my absolute all, knowing I won't hit it again til next week motivates me and pushes me to train even harder. Also with the intensity I'm training at the body part is literally sore until around the day before I'm due to train it again anyway


----------



## MuscleMotivator (Mar 21, 2021)

For me it varies and sometimes I don't stick to my routine (train different parts on different days laid out in my plan) but I will aim for

Back and biceps (did today)
Chest and triceps
Shoulders and abs
Legs and arms supersets.
Everyone's got a different structure but I'm sure there's some overlap as well. If I'm feeling really ambitious I'll do a fifth day and just do one exercise each training every body part. I don't really do a lot of cardio in the gym (if ever) but I play 6 aside football on a Monday and looking to get back into tennis, hopefully on a Tuesday.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Simon90 said:


> Personally mate I've noticed the best progress this way. It's how I trained from the begining and got most of my size...Everything works tho to a degree, it's a matter of personal preference.
> I like to get in know I've got that one body part and give it my absolute all, knowing I won't hit it again til next week motivates me and pushes me to train even harder. Also with the intensity I'm training at the body part is literally sore until around the day before I'm due to train it again anyway


Definitely a method I'm going to try at some point. Totally understand the mindset


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Mon morn - 6 mile run + plyos
Mon evening - upper body (bench press lead) & sprint HIIT
Tues morn - 60 min cycle + abs
Tues evening - lower body (deadlift lead) & assault bike HIIT
Weds morn - 10 mile run
Weds evening - oly lifts
Thurs morning - 6 mile run + plyos
Thurs evening - upper body (OHP lead) & sprint HIIT
Fri morning - 60 mins cycle + abs
Fri evening - lower body (squat lead) & assault bike HIIT
Sat morn - 10 mile run
Sat evening - upperbody (high rep work) + prowler sled work

Sunday - swimming & walking for recovery

Rinse. Repeat ad infinitum


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DC upper/lower MWF around an hour/wo 

(at 52 ffs 🙄)


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

hmgs said:


> DC upper/lower MWF around an hour/wo
> 
> (at 52 ffs 🙄)


You don't look a day over 51 mate


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> You don't look a day over 51 mate


Thanks, bro’ (cheques in’t post) 👍


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Freddy-K said:


> I do 3 excersizes 3 sets per excersize for each muscle I think I'm doing too much volume workout takes ages


That’s a point actually I usually would do 4 sets, might try 3 and see how I get on


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Mon morn - 6 mile run + plyos
> Mon evening - upper body (bench press lead) & sprint HIIT
> Tues morn - 60 min cycle + abs
> Tues evening - lower body (deadlift lead) & assault bike HIIT
> ...


I read that and thought am I doing enough.... I gather you have progressed that programme for quite a while and your muscles/body are used to that amount of exercise, meaning you are rarely sore. Ex. A family member took part in a 113 mile cycle race, after it, he turned up and went about with us as if he'd just got up out of bed.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I read that and thought am I doing enough.... I gather you have progressed that programme for quite a while and your muscles/body are used to that amount of exercise, meaning you are rarely sore. Ex. A family member took part in a 113 mile cycle race, after it, he turned up and went about with us as if he'd just got up out of bed.


Until he does a deload week then feels crippled the first week after


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ive started a new job, I'm working 4 days a week over a 6 day rota so I only have 3 days off a week, the days off differ every week. I'm just trying ppl, I haven't noticed any change in strength or weight/size. It's very physical the job so I dont think its causing me any issues.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Philfg said:


> Ive started a new job, I'm working 4 days a week over a 6 day rota so I only have 3 days off a week, the days off differ every week. I'm just trying ppl, I haven't noticed any change in strength or weight/size. It's very physical the job so I dont think its causing me any issues.


Glad you're doing well mate. How's the chest doing? I've always found you can maintain muscle on alot less than what you've built it on. Still wondering when we having this training session


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I read that and thought am I doing enough.... I gather you have progressed that programme for quite a while and your muscles/body are used to that amount of exercise, meaning you are rarely sore. Ex. A family member took part in a 113 mile cycle race, after it, he turned up and went about with us as if he'd just got up out of bed.


Yeah - I've built my work capacity up to this over 18months/2 years. I'm currently training for an ironman triathlon amongst other events. Soreness is relative - am I ever so sore it impinges training/mobility? No, not really - I've learnt to "train smart" to avoid this. Do I constantly have some form of DOMs in either my quads, glutes or upper back? You bet your ass I do 😂 food, rest, massage and growth hormone do wonders for reducing fatigue and keeping my work capacity up!



Freddy-K said:


> Until he does a deload week then feels crippled the first week after


I deload every 4th week by reducing volume or intensity - if I was to take a week off id need a ****ing wheelchair the week back!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders 
Back
Off
Chest 
Legs & abs
Bout 30 mins a session


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Mon - Max effort upper
Tues - Dynamic effort lower
Wed - Rest 
Thur - Dynamic effort upper
Fri - Max effort lower
Sat - Rest
Sun - Rest

I used to split my training days further apart but now i feel that the extra rest at the weekend is worth keeping them closer. 

I also don't train a true max effort day anymore pushing for a new 1RM, usually I'll stick to a max set of 3. Dynamic days usually no less than 5.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

PaulNe said:


> I used to do boxing mate so I know all about that. It's a killer for recovery. I think if I was still doing it then I'd do 2 full body's a week to maintain muscle


Sessions are hard as **** pal coupled with a physical job I fall out of bed the morning after,make sure I get plenty of pink salt on my meal afterwards as well because one time I woke up at 2am with cramp in both hamstrings ****ing shot out of bed and was stiff as a carrot on the floor nearly crying


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Chest/Shoulders/Tris 
Legs (plus a few token sets of bis/abs)
Rest
Back/Quads
Chest/Shoulders/Tris
Back/Hamstrings
Rest 

I do not really train biceps directly to be honest.
At the end of the day the best routine is the one you can stick to aslong as there’s progressive overload that’s all that matters.

I don’t stick to it 100%, I might throw in an extra rest day or swap days around but that’s the general plan


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Glad you're doing well mate. How's the chest doing? I've always found you can maintain muscle on alot less than what you've built it on. Still wondering when we having this training session


Agree, read an article about a guy who for 6 years, spent 6 days a week in a gym and took all these supplements. There was a picture at the end of all this and yes, he was in good shape, but he wasn't happy. He changed the lot, ditched all the supplements and spent a lot less time in the gym, 3 or 4 days and reduced hours. He did this for a few years then produced another picture and this time he was happier, he'd put on weight and he did look noticeably better. Moral of that story is, you don't need to spend your life in a gym!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Yeah - I've built my work capacity up to this over 18months/2 years. I'm currently training for an ironman triathlon amongst other events. Soreness is relative - am I ever so sore it impinges training/mobility? No, not really - I've learnt to "train smart" to avoid this. Do I constantly have some form of DOMs in either my quads, glutes or upper back? You bet your ass I do 😂 food, rest, massage and growth hormone do wonders for reducing fatigue and keeping my work capacity up!
> 
> I deload every 4th week by reducing volume or intensity - if I was to take a week off id need a ****ing wheelchair the week back!


Thanks for that. Thought so, I have been the same years ago when younger never got to sore, it was manageable. Agree with having a week off too, there is something about a week, 4 or 5 days not so bad BUT a week... 😂 With being older I am sore more after a session, not too bad though, just need a bit more time between sessions. Anyway, best of luck for your triathlon!


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Monday- chest/tris
Tuesday - rest
Wednesday- back/bi's
Thursday- rest
Friday- shoulders/ bi's and tris
Saturday - legs
Sunday rest 

I find I can perform better with leaving a day rest between sessions rather hitting Monday chest, Tuesday back etc. Done that for quite a while and found my recovery weren't as good and my lifts were slow in progressing, switched to my current one above and find it much better. Plus gets more time for my family life too as work a full week also.


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

Chest
Back
Legs
Shoulders
Arms
Off
Off


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Last split day today, finished on back and bis, though I’d treat myself. Going to try one part from tomorrow and cardio. My mentality seems miles off since stopping cardio, so I deffo need to do it again. Never know my mentality to be so depleted


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My current split is a bro split, but before I give it I should qualify by saying this is not an optimal gaining split for me, rather it's the best split I can currently do given current life circumstances. Ideally I'd be training to a higher frequency (I tend to do best either on an A/B Upper/Lower or a three day bro split) but right now I have little time (I can only do short sessions), and recovery is compromised by inadequate sleep. This is the best compromise I can manage at the moment and still enjoy training, and keep progressive and consistent.

Day 1 - Quads, Biceps, Calves
Day 2 - Chest, Traps, Abs
Day 3 - Rest
Day 4 - Hams, Delts, Calves
Day 5 - Back, Triceps, Abs
Day 6 - Rest


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

dtlv said:


> My current split is a bro split, but before I give it I should qualify by saying this is not an optimal gaining split for me, rather it's the best split I can currently do given current life circumstances. Ideally I'd be training to a higher frequency (I tend to do best either on an A/B Upper/Lower or a three day bro split) but right now I have little time (I can only do short sessions), and recovery is compromised by inadequate sleep. This is the best compromise I can manage at the moment and still enjoy training, and keep progressive and consistent.
> 
> Day 1 - Quads, Biceps, Calves
> Day 2 - Chest, Traps, Abs
> ...


It's shit having life commitments isn't it haha wish I was a kid again. What would your ideal split be if time allowed it? For me I like the look of an old school Arnie split. Chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms, rest and repeat


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

PaulNe said:


> Glad you're doing well mate. How's the chest doing? I've always found you can maintain muscle on alot less than what you've built it on. Still wondering when we having this training session



It's good. I've not got a perfect chest back, think the surgeon did the best he could. Strength on my chest is at 30% still. Everything else I'm cracking on with. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PaulNe said:


> It's shit having life commitments isn't it haha wish I was a kid again. What would your ideal split be if time allowed it? For me I like the look of an old school Arnie split. Chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms, rest and repeat


I like Back & Shoulders, Legs & Core, Chest & Arms, Rest, repeat.

The struggle I always have with program design for hypertrophy in general is balancing frequency versus volume. Unless I did a totally non-standard split like the kind of thing Fred Hatfield recommended years ago, I find something is always compromised because some of my body parts tend to only do well with high volume and lower frequency, whereas others tend to do best on lower volume but higher frequency. Three on, one off is about as close as I can get to keeping everything close to happy, but those workouts run long and are pretty hard over time with the relatively small number of days off - so I need to be eating perfectly, consistently getting great sleep, and have a daily routine that makes training regularly easy. I'm zero for three on those at the moment, so have to do the best I can.


----------

